# New Member



## Dusty (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello everyone

This old codger joined your forum tonight because I'm impressed by the working knowledge and positive chatter.  Hopefully I might pass on a few word of wisdom as the day/years slip by. Basically I'm a hobby machinist although I say that with tongue in cheek simply because I'm definitely a starter even though I've been at it off and on for about eight years my experience is limited and self taught.  

Actually my free time has been taken up as a volunteer at the Western Development Museum, Vintage Aircraft Restorers Group here in Moose Jaw.  After some nine years of playing around we finally completed a replica of the Vickers Vedette flying boat from scratch.  Shall post photos later on.  Presently I'm cleaning and checking out a Kerry 11-24 lathe that I acquired last fall along with a round column mill/drill both of which are housed in the museum hangar.  Kerry lathes were built in England, hobby machinist in the UK suggest my Kerry model is a keeper.                

I'm considering upgrading this lathe with a Quick Change Tool Post (QCTP) most likely the BXA style however much depends on price and shipping costs. So there you have it my first post for starters.  More to follow.   

Sincerely welcome all suggestions and comments on the QCTP like best place to buy.     Thanks for reading.     Bill


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  I’m eagerly looking forward to your pictures of the flying boat.
I don’t know anything about the Kerry lathe but wonder if an AXA is a better size.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome Bill. 
I wasn't even aware of the activity until you mentioned it. Very cool. 
http://www.wdm.ca/mj/vedette.htm


----------



## Dusty (Feb 22, 2018)

To the forum members welcoming me my sincere appreciation, looking forward to contributing wherever I can although at age 80 I'm not the brightest penny. What no more copper pennies only at check out. Not planning on checking out just yet.

More will follow whenever I'm able to attach files.  This being my third post so where's my prise.   LOL

Thank you all, be patient my friends I plan on being around for a long time God willing.

Cheers!    Bill


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 22, 2018)

Glad to have you on board!


----------

